#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Nederlander zoekt marokkaanse

## jason28

Ik zou graag in contact komen met een leuke marokaanse dame, ikzelf ben 28 en nederlands, -xxx-

----------


## jamaldin

nou droom lekker verder

----------


## jason28

> nou droom lekker verder


Kom je aandacht tekort jochie of toch uit de kast gekomen dat je nu op mannen reageerd?

----------


## droomprinsesje

Wat moet een Hollander nou met een Marokkaanse?

----------


## jason28

> Wat moet een Hollander nou met een Marokkaanse?


Is daar iets mis mee dan?

----------


## droomprinsesje

> Is daar iets mis mee dan?


Waarom specifiek een Marokkaanse? Snap dat nie.
Tegenwoordig kan alles dus er zal daar niets mee mis zijn. Of ik daar achter sta, is weer wat anders. Ik geloof niet in interraciale relaties.

----------


## jamaldin

dank je prinsesje

----------


## jason28

> Waarom specifiek een Marokkaanse? Snap dat nie.
> Tegenwoordig kan alles dus er zal daar niets mee mis zijn. Of ik daar achter sta, is weer wat anders. Ik geloof niet in interraciale relaties.


Als je niet in interraciale relaties geloofd en daar ook niet achter staat, dan geloof je waarschijnlijk ook niet in de woorden van de schone koran, daar staat namelijk niets over dat het een vereiste is om beide marokkaan, turk, nederlander of wat dan ook voor ras te zijn, daar staat duidelijk dat zowel de man als vrouw moslim moeten zijn. 

Als je zo ouderwets blijft denken, je geloof niet begrijpt en zo racistisch bent dan begrijp ik niet wat je hier in nederland doet eerlijk gezegd, dan moet het je enorm kwetsen dat tal van interraciale huwelijken in nederland langer stand houden dan een huwelijk van waar de man en vrouw uit hetzelfde ras bestaan, dat ik hier vele voorbeelden van in mijn omgeving zie die zeer gelukkig zijn, mekaar goed aanvullen en veel van elkaar leren, een prachtig gezin vormen en vele vooroordelen vwb de islam wegnemen in hun omgeving.

In mijn ogen is het prima als een nederlandse moslim jongen/man de voorkeur geeft aan een marokkaanse vrouw, net als de vele marokkaanse jongens/mannen die tegenwoordig liever een nederlandse vrouw trouwen.
Er zijn ook genoeg marokkaanse vrouwen die niet op nederlanders vallen en dat vind ik ook prima, iedereen is in mijn ogen vrij om te kiezen wie en wat ie wil in zijn leven.

Een moslim is een moslim, ras doet niet terzake in het geloof en ook niet in de liefde.

----------


## droomprinsesje

> Als je niet in interraciale relaties geloofd en daar ook niet achter staat, dan geloof je waarschijnlijk ook niet in de woorden van de schone koran, daar staat namelijk niets over dat het een vereiste is om beide marokkaan, turk, nederlander of wat dan ook voor ras te zijn, daar staat duidelijk dat zowel de man als vrouw moslim moeten zijn. 
> 
> Als je zo ouderwets blijft denken, je geloof niet begrijpt en zo racistisch bent dan begrijp ik niet wat je hier in nederland doet eerlijk gezegd, dan moet het je enorm kwetsen dat tal van interraciale huwelijken in nederland langer stand houden dan een huwelijk van waar de man en vrouw uit hetzelfde ras bestaan, dat ik hier vele voorbeelden van in mijn omgeving zie die zeer gelukkig zijn, mekaar goed aanvullen en veel van elkaar leren, een prachtig gezin vormen en vele vooroordelen vwb de islam wegnemen in hun omgeving.
> 
> In mijn ogen is het prima als een nederlandse moslim jongen/man de voorkeur geeft aan een marokkaanse vrouw, net als de vele marokkaanse jongens/mannen die tegenwoordig liever een nederlandse vrouw trouwen.
> Er zijn ook genoeg marokkaanse vrouwen die niet op nederlanders vallen en dat vind ik ook prima, iedereen is in mijn ogen vrij om te kiezen wie en wat ie wil in zijn leven.
> 
> Een moslim is een moslim, ras doet niet terzake in het geloof en ook niet in de liefde.


Om effe te beginnen, jouw argumentatie is alles behalve grondig. Ten eerste: Om een link te maken met interraciale relaties en de schone koran is je begeven op dun ijs. Je hebt het over RELATIES, iets wat de schone koran sowieso verbiedt of je nou Marokkaans bent of Nederlands. Dat ik niet in een interraciale huwelijk geloof staat totaal los van het feit dat moslims elke ras moeten respecteren. Ik spreek dat niet tegen alleen hoef ik mijn respect niet te bewijzen door met iemand te trouwen van een ander ras. Ik geloof niet in interraciale huwelijken puur omdat in mijn ogen te veel verschil is. Uit meerdere onderzoeken is overigens bewezen dat teveel verschil tussen partners de oorzaak van mislukte huwelijken is. Dat er in jouw omgeving een aantal paren gelukkig door het leven gaan is niet representatief voor de hele bevolking. 

Jouw opmerking dat ik racistisch zou zijn of ouderwets is trouwens alles behalve waar. Ik heb het recht om te kiezen voor mijn eigen ras. Dat heeft niets te maken met racisme of ouderwets. Dat is een voorkeur. En als ik me niet vergis is dit geen basis om in Nederland te mogen wonen. Wat de medemens doet in deze samenleving gaat me niets aan. Ik wil alleen het handelen van mensen begrijpen als het om mijn referentiekader gaat. Iets wat logisch is en natuurlijk. 

Maar grijp je kans als je een Marokkaanse vindt, hoor

----------


## jason28

> Om effe te beginnen, jouw argumentatie is alles behalve grondig. Ten eerste: Om een link te maken met interraciale relaties en de schone koran is je begeven op dun ijs. Je hebt het over RELATIES, iets wat de schone koran sowieso verbiedt of je nou Marokkaans bent of Nederlands. Dat ik niet in een interraciale huwelijk geloof staat totaal los van het feit dat moslims elke ras moeten respecteren. Ik spreek dat niet tegen alleen hoef ik mijn respect niet te bewijzen door met iemand te trouwen van een ander ras. Ik geloof niet in interraciale huwelijken puur omdat in mijn ogen te veel verschil is. Uit meerdere onderzoeken is overigens bewezen dat teveel verschil tussen partners de oorzaak van mislukte huwelijken is. Dat er in jouw omgeving een aantal paren gelukkig door het leven gaan is niet representatief voor de hele bevolking. 
> 
> Jouw opmerking dat ik racistisch zou zijn of ouderwets is trouwens alles behalve waar. Ik heb het recht om te kiezen voor mijn eigen ras. Dat heeft niets te maken met racisme of ouderwets. Dat is een voorkeur. En als ik me niet vergis is dit geen basis om in Nederland te mogen wonen. Wat de medemens doet in deze samenleving gaat me niets aan. Ik wil alleen het handelen van mensen begrijpen als het om mijn referentiekader gaat. Iets wat logisch is en natuurlijk. 
> 
> Maar grijp je kans als je een Marokkaanse vindt, hoor


Het huwelijk tussen man en vrouw is ook een vorm van relatie tussen 2 mensen net als dat vriendschap een relatie is tussen 2 mensen al deel je dan normaal gesproken niet hetzelfde bed. Als je iets verder leest zie je ook dat ik daar spreek over het huwelijk. Maar goed dat jij de voorkeur geeft aan je eigen ras is toch prima, niets mis mee. Wat ik vreemd vind is dat je het blijkbaar niet kan uitstaan dat er mensen gelukkig zijn met een ander ras. Als een nederlandse familie het niet accepteerd dat hun dochter met een marokkaan thuiskomt wordt dat ook vaak gezien als racistisch maar andersom valt dat kortzichtige denken blijkbaar onder de noemer voorkeur of incorrect.

Denk dat het juist de bedoeling is van een multiculturele samenleving dat je elkander vrij laat zijn eigen keuzes te maken en die niet te veroordelen, elkaar te respecteren en niet te beoordelen op ras. Doe je dat wel dan is dat de definitie rascisme.

Ik heb respect voor elk ras en geloof al ben ik zelf moslim, denk dat je zo het gelukkigst door het leven gaat als je niet haatdragend of beoordelend naar anderen kijkt.

----------


## droomprinsesje

> Het huwelijk tussen man en vrouw is ook een vorm van relatie tussen 2 mensen net als dat vriendschap een relatie is tussen 2 mensen al deel je dan normaal gesproken niet hetzelfde bed. Als je iets verder leest zie je ook dat ik daar spreek over het huwelijk. Maar goed dat jij de voorkeur geeft aan je eigen ras is toch prima, niets mis mee. Wat ik vreemd vind is dat je het blijkbaar niet kan uitstaan dat er mensen gelukkig zijn met een ander ras. Als een nederlandse familie het niet accepteerd dat hun dochter met een marokkaan thuiskomt wordt dat ook vaak gezien als racistisch maar andersom valt dat kortzichtige denken blijkbaar onder de noemer voorkeur of incorrect.
> 
> 
> Denk dat het juist de bedoeling is van een multiculturele samenleving dat je elkander vrij laat zijn eigen keuzes te maken en die niet te veroordelen, elkaar te respecteren en niet te beoordelen op ras. Doe je dat wel dan is dat de definitie rascisme.
> Ik heb respect voor elk ras en geloof al ben ik zelf moslim, denk dat je zo het gelukkigst door het leven gaat als je niet haatdragend of beoordelend naar anderen kijkt.


Ik zit nu wel erg te twijfelen of je wel een Nederlander bent.. Voor een Nederlander begrijp je wel erg slecht Nederlands. Waar kan jij opmaken dat ik een interraciale relaties niet uit kan staan? Ik geloof dat ik eerder heb vermeld dat het me niet aangaat wat een medemens doet of laat in deze samenleving en dat ik het handelen alleen wil begrijpen. Dit geeft noch haatgevoelens noch liefde aan. Maar goed, je zal wel op je teentjes getrapt zijn. 

Voor de rest wil ik alleen maar zeggen dat ik blij ben om te horen dat je moslim bent en vreedzaam door het leven gaat. Maar denk niet dat je hier uniek bent. Als moslimzijnde proberen we allemaal vreedzaam het leven door te brengen. Dus als er iemand een vraag heeft ter verduidelijking dan hoef je degene niet uit te maken voor racist.

----------


## minerva76

> Je reageert: Wat moet een hollander nou met een marokkaan, je zegt: ik geloof niet in interraciale relaties en je staat daar niet achter. daaruit kan je toch duidelijk opmaken dat je die jongen beoordeeld toch, die kerel heeft gelijk, jason laat haar lekker lullen man, ga er niet op in. als jij zulke opmerkingen als haar zou plaatsen bij een marokkaanse jongen die een nederlandse chick zoekt dan zou hij waarschijnlijk nog kwader worden maar dat is dan weer anders, fuck die haters joh



Fuck jouw, ga jij je maar vergapen door op zulke sites te begeven in de hoop dat je ultieme fantasietje uitkomt... , zij heeft gewoon gelijk het is haram om een relatie te beginnen al helemaal met een ongelovige kaaskop

----------


## jason28

> Je reageert: Wat moet een hollander nou met een marokkaan, je zegt: ik geloof niet in interraciale relaties en je staat daar niet achter. daaruit kan je toch duidelijk opmaken dat je die jongen beoordeeld toch, die kerel heeft gelijk, jason laat haar lekker lullen man, ga er niet op in. als jij zulke opmerkingen als haar zou plaatsen bij een marokkaanse jongen die een nederlandse chick zoekt dan zou hij waarschijnlijk nog kwader worden maar dat is dan weer anders, fuck die haters joh


Ik begrijp zeker nederlands, maar goed ik ben niet kwaad daar is wel wat meer voor nodig michael.
Ik heb mijn mening gegeven en het lijkt me duidelijk, zij heeft haar mening gegeven nou ik vind het prima allemaal, misschien is het woord racist wel wat overtrokken dus zal dat dan ook maar bij deze terug nemen, misschien is onwetend en ouderwets wat gepaster.

Ik wens ons droomprinsesje in elk geval veel geluk en haar prins toe ook al verschillen we van mening en blijf ik de voorkeur geven aan de marokkaanse vrouw.

Voor mij is het klaar, ik voel geen haat.

----------


## minerva76

> Die kerel is moslim en wil trouwen met een moslima dus wat lul je nou joh stomme feeks, jij kunt dus niet lezen! IK heb zeker fantasietjes maar niet met zo'n 1 hersencellige als jij in elk geval, niet huilen h


Ga slapen lelijke kaaskop, om aan je fantasietje te komen zeg sommige ongelovige dat ze islamiet zijn, i don't buy the lies...dus nogmaals droom maar lekker verder en leer goed typen domme autochtoontje

----------


## minerva76

> Ik begrijp zeker nederlands, maar goed ik ben niet kwaad daar is wel wat meer voor nodig michael.
> Ik heb mijn mening gegeven en het lijkt me duidelijk, zij heeft haar mening gegeven nou ik vind het prima allemaal, misschien is het woord racist wel wat overtrokken dus zal dat dan ook maar bij deze terug nemen, misschien is onwetend en ouderwets wat gepaster.
> 
> Ik wens ons droomprinsesje in elk geval veel geluk en haar prins toe ook al verschillen we van mening en blijf ik de voorkeur geven aan de marokkaanse vrouw.
> 
> Voor mij is het klaar, ik voel geen haat.


Racist dat zeg jij tegen haar, als het om een exotische snoepje gaat zijn jullie in een keer wel tolerant...bah

----------


## jason28

> ik ben geen moslim die gast waar je op reageert als man zijnde is moslim, jullie noemen jezelf moslim maar zijn de grootste hoerenlopers op de aarde, schijnheilig doen bij je meisje thuis en intussen het geld van je gezin naar de hoeren brengen, wat je van mij zegt interesseert me geen reet, ik ben geen moslim ik hou gewoon van mooie vrouwen van elk ras, maar als een jongen tot moslim is bekeert en jullie je moslim noemen dan hoeven jullie niet zo achterlijk en dom te reageren op hem, jullie haten joden, christenen en dus blijkbaar ook mensen van je eigen geloof, dan ben je echt lomp zeg!!!!


Michael ik heb jou hulp echt niet nodig, als broeders van hetzelfde geloof mij niet accepteren om mijn ras is dat aan hun, ik accepteer iedereen die moslim is ook al zijn ze haatdragend naar mij, het blijven mijn broeders en is niet aan mij hen te veroordelen. 

Ik laat het hier graag bij en heb geen zin om hier verder tijd aan te besteden.

----------


## minerva76

> ik ben geen moslim die gast waar je op reageert als man zijnde is moslim, jullie noemen jezelf moslim maar zijn de grootste hoerenlopers op de aarde, schijnheilig doen bij je meisje thuis en intussen het geld van je gezin naar de hoeren brengen, wat je van mij zegt interesseert me geen reet, ik ben geen moslim ik hou gewoon van mooie vrouwen van elk ras, maar als een jongen tot moslim is bekeert en jullie je moslim noemen dan hoeven jullie niet zo achterlijk en dom te reageren op hem, jullie haten joden, christenen en dus blijkbaar ook mensen van je eigen geloof, dan ben je echt lomp zeg!!!!



zoals ik al dacht val je door de mand, uiteindelijk schreeuw je hier constant met JULLIE ...en dat we allemaal hoerenlopers zijn etc..,maar ondertussen heb je wel fantasietjes ...zo zielig ben je

----------


## minerva76

> Michael ik heb jou hulp echt niet nodig, als broeders van hetzelfde geloof mij niet accepteren om mijn ras is dat aan hun, ik accepteer iedereen die moslim is ook al zijn ze haatdragend naar mij, het blijven mijn broeders en is niet aan mij hen te veroordelen. 
> 
> Ik laat het hier graag bij en heb geen zin om hier verder tijd aan te besteden.




Ik haat niemand, maar de laatste tijd gebruiken niet-moslims nederlanders het "moslim-zijn" als excuus om maar aan een marokkaanse te kunnen komen, ik zeg niet perse dat dit bij jou is maar het gebeurd erg vaak

----------


## Joesoef

> Ik haat niemand, maar de laatste tijd gebruiken niet-moslims nederlanders het "moslim-zijn" als excuus om maar aan een marokkaanse te kunnen komen, ik zeg niet perse dat dit bij jou is maar het gebeurd erg vaak



Hoe vaak?

----------


## jason28

> Ik haat niemand, maar de laatste tijd gebruiken niet-moslims nederlanders het "moslim-zijn" als excuus om maar aan een marokkaanse te kunnen komen, ik zeg niet perse dat dit bij jou is maar het gebeurd erg vaak


Ja daar heb je gelijk in broeder, een geloof als middel gebruiken om aan een vrouw te komen daar heb ik ook geen respect voor.

----------


## jamaldin

Nou Nou ik ben het met de dames mee eens. ik ben ook tegen gemengde huwelijken, alleen maar problemen. En jasom wat jij zegt over de islam je hebt gelijk maar het het heeft niets met trouwen te maken broeder. Allah (SWT)zegt in de koranL ina gala9knakoem shoe3oeban wa 9kaba ila li ta3arafoe ina akaramakoem 3inda llahi at9kakoem" Als ik jou was zou ik het boek Ibn kathir nemen en de uitleg van deze ayaat goed lezen en dan weet je de beteknis ervan. 

Nu mijn uitlege waarom ik tegen ben. 

Als eerst heb je heel veel stromingen in de islam. laatste tijd hoor je veel van dat soort genotshuwerijken van shieten met onze marokkaanse zusters wallah als ik het hoor dan val ik tranen en voel me heel verdrietig want ze weten niet waarin ze terecht komen. 
en nog heel veel in hun geloofsleers: beledigen van metgezellen van de profeet enz.

2- zodra er problemen komen dan zie je dat de man de kinderen pakt en vertrekt en laat de vrouw met veel pijn en verdriet om haar kinderen. 

Dus aan alle marokkaanse zusters kijk uit met wie je trouwt of vertrouwt. Aub de shieten hebben hun aanval gezet op onze dames. Aub als je weet of iemand kent die met iranier of irakees of syrier gaat adviseer haar om afstand te nemen wallah hij speelt met haar. 

en wat betreft nederlanders daar moet je ook mee uitkijken, vaker komt voor dat ze moslims worden zodat ze geaccepteerd worden. kijk uit. liefde voor Allah is belangrijker welk liefde dan ook.

Hou van jullie omwille van Allah en jason wijs lief tegen ons zusters. jazaaka llahoe gyer

----------


## sweetgirl1

hoi jason alles goed?

ik heb interesse in jou, dus ik hoor wel van je.

groetjes,

sweetgirl

----------


## jason28

niet allemaal tegelijk hahaha

----------


## jamaldin

ja jason lach ons maar uit

----------


## jason28

> ja jason lach ons maar uit


ik lach niemand uit, vind het ergens wel grappig dat er zo weinig serieuze dames zijn, maar het kan natuurlijk ook dat een moslim-nederlander niet in hun smakenpakket valt en gewoon zoals de meesten het liever bij hun eigen vertrouwde mensen houdt, ach ooit komt het goed incha allah.

----------


## alghafur

amai na dit alles te lezen zijn er zoveel verschillende meningen in me op gekomen maar weet je wat... is er al niet genoeg ruzie op de wereld mannekes seg.

----------


## Kamilah

> Als je niet in interraciale relaties geloofd en daar ook niet achter staat, dan geloof je waarschijnlijk ook niet in de woorden van de schone koran, daar staat namelijk niets over dat het een vereiste is om beide marokkaan, turk, nederlander of wat dan ook voor ras te zijn, daar staat duidelijk dat zowel de man als vrouw moslim moeten zijn. 
> 
> Als je zo ouderwets blijft denken, je geloof niet begrijpt en zo racistisch bent dan begrijp ik niet wat je hier in nederland doet eerlijk gezegd, dan moet het je enorm kwetsen dat tal van interraciale huwelijken in nederland langer stand houden dan een huwelijk van waar de man en vrouw uit hetzelfde ras bestaan, dat ik hier vele voorbeelden van in mijn omgeving zie die zeer gelukkig zijn, mekaar goed aanvullen en veel van elkaar leren, een prachtig gezin vormen en vele vooroordelen vwb de islam wegnemen in hun omgeving.
> 
> In mijn ogen is het prima als een nederlandse moslim jongen/man de voorkeur geeft aan een marokkaanse vrouw, net als de vele marokkaanse jongens/mannen die tegenwoordig liever een nederlandse vrouw trouwen.
> Er zijn ook genoeg marokkaanse vrouwen die niet op nederlanders vallen en dat vind ik ook prima, iedereen is in mijn ogen vrij om te kiezen wie en wat ie wil in zijn leven.
> 
> Een moslim is een moslim, ras doet niet terzake in het geloof en ook niet in de liefde.


mooi verwoord :duim: wens je veel geluk met zoeken naar je ware.

----------


## romaissa55

weet je..... wat maakt het ook uit nederlander marokaan turks als je echt wat met een marokaanse vrouw wil moet je in marokko zijn ps ik ken wel een hele leuke vrouw voor je................

----------


## jason28

> weet je..... wat maakt het ook uit nederlander marokaan turks als je echt wat met een marokaanse vrouw wil moet je in marokko zijn ps ik ken wel een hele leuke vrouw voor je................


hh een positieve reactie, het kan dus toch hahahaha, ja ach dat is wat ik wil en voor minder doe ik het niet, al ben ik zelf nederlander, ik val gewoon niet op nederlandse vrouwen

was misschien een stuk makkelijker geweest als dat wel zo zou zijn, dan was ik al lang niet meer vrijgezel hahaha

maar alles op zijn tijd, heb geen haast, het komt wanneer het komt, incha-allah!!!

----------


## moumina

> hh een positieve reactie, het kan dus toch hahahaha, ja ach dat is wat ik wil en voor minder doe ik het niet, al ben ik zelf nederlander, ik val gewoon niet op nederlandse vrouwen
> 
> was misschien een stuk makkelijker geweest als dat wel zo zou zijn, dan was ik al lang niet meer vrijgezel hahaha
> 
> maar alles op zijn tijd, heb geen haast, het komt wanneer het komt, incha-allah!!!




Salaam Alaikoem,

je bent nog steeds zoekende? ik wens je veel succes

----------


## micorazon23

Salem Jason, 

Ik heb wel interesse om je te leren kennen. Graag via pm een berichtje. Graag met emailadres, dat gaat makkelijker.

----------


## jason28

hahaha nee nog niet mike

----------


## catwomen

> hahaha nee nog niet mike


Ik vermoed zo dat je niet eens uit bent op een relatie. Jij hebt genoeg aan jezelf en zo niet dan roep je toch nog een paar vriendjes van je in leven, of hou je het alleen bij Mike, die het grootste deel van jouw persoonlijkheid bepaalt.

----------


## jason28

klopt ik ben ook niet op zoek naar een relatie, ben op zoek naar een serieuze relatie.
en als je goed kunt lezen dan wist je al lang dat ik hem niet nodig heb, mike moet lekker doen wat hij wilt daar is hij weer goed in denk ik.

duidelijk kat-mevrouw...

----------


## Ren22

> Waarom specifiek een Marokkaanse? Snap dat nie.
> Tegenwoordig kan alles dus er zal daar niets mee mis zijn. Of ik daar achter sta, is weer wat anders. Ik geloof niet in interraciale relaties.


Volgens mij behoren Nederlanders en Marokkanen allebei tot het europide ras.

----------


## Lifestyle

Kom op zeg jullie zitten echt op de verkeerde site, dat jullie willen daten met een marokkaanse dat moeten jullie zelf weten, maar bij etnodating.nl zijn jullie meer op je plek. 




> Ik zou graag in contact komen met een leuke marokaanse dame, ikzelf ben 28 en nederlands, -xxx-


Sorry Jason maar uit jou oproep kan ik niet halen dat je moslim bent integendeel, als je echt moslim bent dan eindig je een bericht niet met -xxx-. Als je echt bekeerd was dan had je dat wel aangegeven in je oproep als; bekeerde moslim of moslim zoekt marokkaanse moslim vrouw, dat komt serieus over, want wat moet je als moslim met een marokkaanse vrouw die niet moslim is en het waarschijnlijk ook niet zal worden, tenzij ze geilt op die blonde haren en die blauwe ogen van jou en 5x per dag voor jou door haar knien wil gaan:- 

Het slaat allemaal nergens op met jullie kerels, dolende zielen!

----------


## Nordin777

www.hbibadating.com genoeg leuke mocromeiden die vast met je willen daten. Succes

----------


## Germen Roding

> Sorry Jason maar uit jou oproep kan ik niet halen dat je moslim bent


De regel dat moslimvrouwen niet met een andere man mogen trouwen is uitgevonden door mannen, sukkel.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Volgens mij behoren Nederlanders en Marokkanen allebei tot het europide ras.


Arabieren zijn de grootste racisten, daarom willen ze allemaal blonde vrouwen met blauwe ogen.

----------


## Germen Roding

> www.hbibadating.com genoeg leuke mocromeiden die vast met je willen daten. Succes


19 vrouwen en 25 mannen. Hm... niet direct en grote concurrent voor relatieplanet lijkt me, Nordin. Niettemin: een groeipercentage van 100%/week.

----------


## Lifestyle

> De regel dat moslimvrouwen niet met een andere man mogen trouwen is uitgevonden door mannen, sukkel.


Zeg dooie, van het betere soort kan je er ook nooit genoeg van hebben.

----------


## Lifestyle

> Arabieren zijn de grootste racisten, daarom willen ze allemaal blonde vrouwen met blauwe ogen.


Wat is daar nou racistisch aan, in tegendeel. Persoonlijke smaak heeft niets met racisme te maken.

----------


## Lifestyle

> 19 vrouwen en 25 mannen. Hm... niet direct en grote concurrent voor relatieplanet lijkt me, Nordin. Niettemin: een groeipercentage van 100%/week.


Wat heeft dat er mee te maken! hij verwijst ze door naar een datingsite waar ze meer ongelovige marokkaanse vrouwen kunnen vinden. Die NL jongens zijn niet op zoek naar NL vrouwen. Of kom je hier nou reclame maken voor relatieplanet, werk je daar ofzo, Germen?

----------


## Germen Roding

> Zeg dooie, van het betere soort kan je er ook nooit genoeg van hebben.


Ik denk dat wij van mening verschillen over wat het betere soort is  :Smilie: 
In leugens geloven zoals jij doet is de dood.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Wat is daar nou racistisch aan, in tegendeel. Persoonlijke smaak heeft niets met racisme te maken.


Ik moet je teleur stellen in je utopische dromen.
In onder Saoedi Arabi, Sudan en Mauretani worden 'zwarten' zwaar gediscrimineerd. Deze voorkeur van araps voor arische vrouwen is het topje van de ijsberg.

----------


## Germen Roding

> Wat heeft dat er mee te maken! hij verwijst ze door naar een datingsite waar ze meer ongelovige marokkaanse vrouwen kunnen vinden. Die NL jongens zijn niet op zoek naar NL vrouwen. Of kom je hier nou reclame maken voor relatieplanet, werk je daar ofzo, Germen?


Nee, ik noemde alleen een voorbeeld van een grote relatiesite. Er zijn er meer, zoals idd etnodating, lexa, be2 en e-matching. 
En er is op zich niets tegen en veel voor een verrukkelijke temperamentvolle Marokkaanse meid. 
Jammer alleen dat ze soms zo gefrustreerd zijn. En waarom? Denk toch eens voor jezelf. Geniet van het leven. Doe wat een ander en jezelf niet schaadt, en wat de wereld leefbaarder en bijzonderder maakt. 
Jezus zei: aan de boom kent men de vruchten. Dus als jouw benepen opvatting van dharma werkelijk dharma in plaats van adharma zou vertegenwoordiger, dan stonden de Nederlandse emigranten naar Saoedi Arabi, Iran en Pakistan in de rij.

----------


## jason28

UP!

----------


## missdior

succes met je zoektocht jason
ik hoop dat je gauw de ware tegenkomt

----------


## Germen Roding

je voldoet aan het profiel toch?
LOL

----------


## moslima_meid

Hoi Jason, hoe is het met je zoektocht???

----------


## Dina_rdam

hoi hoi , hoe gaat ie ? ik ben marokaanse en woon in Rotterdam-zuid ik ben 23 jaar .. xus dina

----------


## marocgirl22

ben je een moslim jason

----------


## amella

Ik geef jouw gelijk zolang je moslim bent maakt ras niet uit!

----------


## MAGICA ARABICA

Wat een poeperd is die prinsesje man, jongeman plaats hier een vredig oproepje en zij komt het gelijk verzieken met haar interraciale bullshit, blijf dan bij je eigen stam op de berg wonen waar je vandaan bent geplukt!

----------


## amella

ja dat vind ik nou ook ze probeert hier vanalles te bewijzen terwijl niemand haar wat gevraagd heeft.

----------


## MAGICA ARABICA

> ja dat vind ik nou ook ze probeert hier vanalles te bewijzen terwijl niemand haar wat gevraagd heeft.


Ja echt he !!

----------


## Aasim

Oproepen van 2009 krijgen meer aandacht dan nieuwe, was ik maar een Nederlander....

----------


## amella

aasim een bekeerde nederlander..ik zeg niet altijd maar meestal beter moslim misshien daarom?

----------


## amella

Meer respect enzo..

----------


## Fatimaezzahra

Salam broer , as t om serieus gaat wil ik wel meer over jou weten , ik sta open voor , ben Marokkaanse Arabier die goed arabis kan spreken en schrijven .

----------


## Fatimaezzahra

In de hony Koran staat letterlijk dat we geen verschil mogen maken tussen huidskleur , Arabier berber of nl .... Het gaat om geloof .

----------

